

Ask: What interfaces inspire you? - tim2

Particular applications, websites, the controls of a jet aircraft, the interface of your tricked out car, musical instruments, complex weapons, simple weapons, control through spoken language -- there are a ton of interfaces out there, which inspire you?<p>I want to gain a broader knowledge of interfaces that are awesome, innovative, or exceptionally usable. Mostly awesome.
======
mixmax
Ipod

~~~
tim2
Overrated...pod

------
moog
Zippo lighter

------
akshaye
37 signals' apps and last.fm

